# Describe your typical day



## Civic89

Hello again all
I thought it would be interesting to see the comparisons of our daily lives in the UK and Spain. I think this would help people gain an understanding of the daily differences, so I will start.

Location: East Yorkshire

On most weekdays I will go to college for the day
come home watch TV
workout
go on the laptop or watch TV then go to bed.
Do a fortnightly shop on friday.

On most weekends I will pick up my fiance in the morning
we will spend the weekend together by either staying in, going out for a somewhere like shopping
see family/friends
go to Church on sunday.
I may throw in a 2-5 hours of home work per week also.

Obviously not every day is the same but this is generally my life at the mo in the UK.

So whats your typical day? :ranger:


----------



## jojo

Weekdays:

7.30am
Get up and have a bath
get kids up, breakfasted and off to school,
sweep and clean
make beds
maybe visit a friend
maybe do some washing
shopping in mercadona
get ready for work
******
10pm
get back from work,
check kids have done their homework etc
tidy up the mess the kids have left
go to bed 11.30ish

Weekends:
wake up and watch UK soaps on tv in my bedroom
have a bath
do some housework
washing
nag kids to get up
go to mercadona
maybe then go for a walk with the dogs
maybe go window shopping
pick up/drop off kids
maybe eat out or get a takeaway
watch tv or out with friends.....

All punctuated with "playing" on the PC, doing some accounts for my OHs business, neighbour popping in for coffee..........

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Weekdays:
> 
> 7.30am
> Get up and have a bath
> get kids up, breakfasted and off to school,
> sweep and clean
> make beds
> maybe visit a friend
> maybe do some washing
> shopping in mercadona
> get ready for work
> ******
> 10pm
> get back from work,
> check kids have done their homework etc
> tidy up the mess the kids have left
> go to bed 11.30ish
> 
> Weekends:
> wake up and watch UK soaps on tv in my bedroom
> have a bath
> do some housework
> washing
> nag kids to get up
> go to mercadona
> maybe then go for a walk with the dogs
> maybe go window shopping
> pick up/drop off kids
> maybe eat out or get a takeaway
> watch tv or out with friends.....
> 
> All punctuated with "playing" on the PC, doing some accounts for my OHs business, neighbour popping in for coffee..........
> 
> Jo xxx


hehe similar to mine...

weekdays

6.30am get up, get kids up, get everyone breakfasted, showered & off to school

9.30am start work till about 1.30 or 4pm depending on the day - several 30 min breaks at various times during one of which I get my dad's lunch & grab a sandwich

3 nights a week work again in the evening from about 6 to about 8

non-working evenings cooking dinner & chilling in front of the tele, reading or online & usually in bed by 10............

in the summer an evening swim (of course)

weekends

sleep a little later if I can

catch up on laundry & so on - luckily I have a cleaner so I don't have to do a major clean like I used to

I do my major supermarket shop online & have that delivered on Saturday mornings

'mall' shoppping sometimes for kids clothes, school stuff

if the weather is good a coffee at least on the seafront, or maybe lunch either Saturday or Sunday

otherwise, chilling in front of the tele, reading or online & usually in bed by 10............or if not in bed, asleep in front of the tele



in the summer more time spent outside reading in the shade, and swimming


----------



## mrypg9

Realistically, there are only a few limited variations on what one can do on a given day.
We all get up, shower, do the housework, shop, cook and so on. Some of us work, others don't.
What could one do in Spain that is radically different from what you'd do anywhere in the world?
I do here more or less what I did when I lived in the UK then in Prague except I don't work now.
I don't take flamenco lessons, shake my maracas or click my castanets. I do wear a straw hat in summer - I wouldn't do that in Neasden or S****horpe.
But I do spend a lot of time working at our dog refuge...something I would have done in the UK or Prague if I'd had time.
Sadly, everyday life is becoming more and more homogenised the world over.
You do the same things more or less but in a different environment.


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> Realistically, there are only a few limited variations on what one can do on a given day.
> We all get up, shower, do the housework, shop, cook and so on. Some of us work, others don't.
> What could one do in Spain that is radically different from what you'd do anywhere in the world?
> I do here more or less what I did when I lived in the UK then in Prague except I don't work now.
> I don't take flamenco lessons, shake my maracas or click my castanets. I do wear a straw hat in summer - I wouldn't do that in Neasden or S****horpe.
> But I do spend a lot of time working at our dog refuge...something I would have done in the UK or Prague if I'd had time.
> Sadly, everyday life is becoming more and more homogenised the world over.
> You do the same things more or less but in a different environment.


exactly!

my life is more or less the same as it was in the UK - the only real difference is the infinitely better view - fabulous sunrises over the sea and sunsets behind the mountain, the much fresher air - & the opportunity to swim everyday when the pool water is warm enough

I probably actually work harder than I would have in the UK - I would never have dreamed of working evenings there....


----------



## Alcalaina

Get up about 9.30 (earlier in summer), have breakfast, feed the cat, read the newspapers online, check email and Facebook (and this forum of course), do a bit of housework.

11.30 am - walk up to the village, buy fresh food in the local shops, go for coffee with friends. Followed by half an hour of Spanish grammar exercises.

2 pm - have lunch, sit outside and read (or sit inside and paint or write, if the weather's bad).

7.30 pm - dinner (OH and I take turns to cook) followed by a walk if it's fine; if not, more painting/reading/writing till about 10 pm, then open a bottle of wine, watch Spanish TV or a downloaded movie, play backgammon or cards. Bed around 1 am.

Once a week we go out in the car, visit a shopping centre (nearest is 50 km away), pop into Mercadona for beer and catfood, then go for a walk in the sierras or along the coast, have lunch out. 

An undemanding but extremely pleasant life!


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> Realistically, there are only a few limited variations on what one can do on a given day.
> We all get up, shower, do the housework, shop, cook and so on. Some of us work, others don't.
> What could one do in Spain that is radically different from what you'd do anywhere in the world?
> I do here more or less what I did when I lived in the UK then in Prague except I don't work now.
> I don't take flamenco lessons, shake my maracas or click my castanets. I do wear a straw hat in summer - I wouldn't do that in Neasden or S****horpe.
> But I do spend a lot of time working at our dog refuge...something I would have done in the UK or Prague if I'd had time.
> Sadly, everyday life is becoming more and more homogenised the world over.
> You do the same things more or less but in a different environment.


Thats what I always say "same s***, different place!!" What is this spanish way of life that I and many others come here for??? Its the same accept the washing dries quicker lol!!!! I guess in the summer, there is the pool, the beach and those lovely summer evenings sitting on the terrace with a glass of vino tinto and a mosquito swot lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> Thats what I always say "same s***, different place!!" What is this spanish way of life that I and many others come here for??? Its the same accept the washing dries quicker lol!!!! I guess in the summer, there is the pool, the beach and those lovely summer evenings sitting on the terrace with a glass of vino tinto and a mosquito swot lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, that's true. Although I've decided to cut down on alcohol to see if I can drop a few kilos for summer....
Speaking of excrementos, OH spends some of her time in interesting ways..
She dons overalls and Wellies, grabs a broom and dustpan and sweeps up doggy excrementos at the refugio....
So not quite the same s***
Every day something new

Don't know why but we don't seem to have mozzies in our garden.


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, that's true. Although I've decided to cut down on alcohol to see if I can drop a few kilos for summer....
> Speaking of excrementos, OH spends some of her time in interesting ways..
> She dons overalls and Wellies, grabs a broom and dustpan and sweeps up doggy excrementos at the refugio....
> So not quite the same s***
> Every day something new
> 
> Don't know why but we don't seem to have mozzies in our garden.


 Yes, I noticed that when I visited yours - I guess they're all partying at mine - we must taste nicer lol!!!!! Mind you, we're in a different house this year, nearer the coast so maybe we've escaped em too!?????

Jo xxxx


----------



## Alcalaina

jojo said:


> Thats what I always say "same s***, different place!!" What is this spanish way of life that I and many others come here for??? Its the same accept the washing dries quicker lol!!!! I guess in the summer, there is the pool, the beach and those lovely summer evenings sitting on the terrace with a glass of vino tinto and a mosquito swot lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Come on Jo - summer here starts in April and goes on for seven or eight months, in the UK you're lucky if you get six weeks! And it comes in little bursts of two or three days at a time.

Not long now ... :clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> Come on Jo - summer here starts in April and goes on for seven or eight months, in the UK you're lucky if you get six weeks! And it comes in little bursts of two or three days at a time.
> 
> Not long now ... :clap2:


true..........

but the daily routine is still much the same.............


----------



## jojo

Alcalaina said:


> Come on Jo - summer here starts in April and goes on for seven or eight months, in the UK you're lucky if you get six weeks! And it comes in little bursts of two or three days at a time.
> 
> Not long now ... :clap2:



I know, but life goes on. Obviously there is more outdoor things going on. But my daily chores etc and life is as it is. Its not a holiday!!! I'm not complaining - well I was about the mozzies!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky

We tried to keep our "day" much as it was in the UK. We didnt want to feel like we were on holiday 

The differences generally are that when we go away on trips we're pretty much assured of decent weather in Spain 

Generally I get up around 8
Cup of coffee to wake me up
Shower
On the lap top for half an hour or so On and off during the day)
Maybe the shops
Light lunch at 1 - 2
Garden or DIY in the afternoon
Maybe a quick XBox adventure 
Dinner about 5 to 6
Make the fire (at the moment)
Read for a while
TV for the rest of the night in the winter
Bed anytime between midnight and 2.

We go to a quiz at the local bar once a week, and do the menu del dia with friends maybe once a week. Camera Club every two weeks ... this week we're off to Pego Marshes, and we're planning Valencia at night soon.

Generally looks pretty boring now I come to write it down


----------



## Johanna

jojo said:


> I know, but life goes on. Obviously there is more outdoor things going on. But my daily chores etc and life is as it is. Its not a holiday!!! I'm not complaining - well I was about the mozzies!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Sounds a lot like life here in SA... including the mozzies!!

Great being back here again, love the long visits with friends, long walks along the beach ( house work and chores will always be there regardless where you live!!!!)
:clap2::clap2:

Hope this was not just meant for Spain, if so, please delete my invasion of the thread!!!


----------



## jojo

Johanna said:


> Sounds a lot like life here in SA... including the mozzies!!
> 
> Great being back here again, love the long visits with friends, long walks along the beach ( house work and chores will always be there regardless where you live!!!!)
> :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Hope this was not just meant for Spain, if so, please delete my invasion of the thread!!!



It proves that life goes on pretty much the same wherever you live. Its always nice to have visitors on the Spain page Johanna, lovely to see you!! Lets face it, I'm often on your "turf"..... arguing lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob

Don't know about the rest of you, but retirement has shown there are not enough hours in the day to do the things you want to do.


----------



## xabiaxica

bob_bob said:


> Don't know about the rest of you, but retirement has shown there are not enough hours in the day to do the things you want to do.


you mean it doesn't get any easier to fit everything in:juggle:


----------



## andmac

For us, our routine has changed entirely.

No more up at 05:00 to drive 200 miles to work, or stay in hotels most of the week to see clients.

It's up when our two year old awakes, breakfast, fresh orange juice (sometimes from the trees sometimes from Don Simon). Then housework, chat to the neighbours or on a busy day, lesson preparation, business development and market research.

Lunch comes in between 1 and 3, always a family affair at the table (with our new puppy underneath us).

Afternoons can be teaching or advertising, marking or preparing. On quiet days, a trip do the beach or the park.

Evenings consist of another family meal then some painting or play with the little one. Then it is bedtime for our daughter so I always read about three or four bedtime stories (in Spanish).

Maybe some wine, maybe some herbal tea. Maybe some telly, maybe some internet.

Bed between 11 and 1. However, sometimes up working until 2 or 4.



The BIG difference in lifestyle for me is that I can be there while my daughter is growing up. I can spend time with my Fiancee. We have a family life, meals (home cooked) at the table, or a menu del dia, it is always together though.

I have seen someone with a footer saying "leave the rat race and join the human race" and that is what I have achieved. I may earn less money here, but we are still comfortable and our family life is something we could not have had in the UK.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

My daily routine is that I don't have one except that I get up early (6:45 - 7:15) depending on the day and I have lunch late at 4 o' clock or 4:30 because lunch time is the main teaching time. I'm in and out all day everyday and nobody, not my husband, my daughter, my friends, my students, nobody knows my timetable - not even me sometimes. I go to a series of companies and what with the people who are on holiday, the people who are travelling, the people who are on a course and those who are ill, every week is different. I have to write a note saying what time I'll be back to OH every day...

PS I teach English in companies in case you don't know. 
Example - Next week I have a student on a business trip in China, who, before he went, wanted _*extra*_ classes. Another student has changed her class to Wednesday instead of Monday and in a group class of 4 members, 2 will be on a business trip in Germany. The week after that another student is celebrating his wedding anniversary in the Maldives (his honeymoon was 25 years ago in Benidorm) etc, etc


----------



## bob_bob

xabiachica said:


> you mean it doesn't get any easier to fit everything in:juggle:


Ain't that a fact


----------



## Alcalaina

So how many people have migrated to Spanish mealtime patterns - big lunch at 2 pm, light dinner at 9.30 pm?

We never managed it! We have a very llight lunch at 2, salad or soup and bread, then a full meal at 7 or 8 pm.


----------



## Guest

Here's how life *can* be for those of us who have to work in Spain: 


*Work days: *
Wake up at 5. 
Catch the metro at 6. 
Have tea and read while waiting for bus. 
Catch the bus at 7. 
Have a coffee. 
Catch bus #2 at 8. 
Work. 
Lunch at 3. 
Catch the buses. 
Catch the metro. 
Stumble into the house. 
Have a snack. 
Internet. 
Prepare for next day, if I didn't already do so while at work. 
Light dinner at 9 pm. 
TRY to get to bed by 10 pm, but lately spending time with fiancé has been more important than sleeping.

*Non-work days*
Sleep until roughly 9 am. 
Internet. 
Prep for work/wedding planning/bank/bureaucracy/shopping.
Coffee with fiancé whenever he decides to wake up. 
Lunch at 3. 
More coffee. 
More internet/prep/planning/shopping/studying. 
Fridays and Saturdays mean dinner out. 
In bed, usually, by 2 am. 


This schedule is not my favorite!


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> So how many people have migrated to Spanish mealtime patterns - big lunch at 2 pm, light dinner at 9.30 pm?
> 
> We never managed it! We have a very llight lunch at 2, salad or soup and bread, then a full meal at 7 or 8 pm.


with us it depends on the time of year

we follow the spanish mealtime pattern from Juneish to Octoberish, and the other way around the rest of the year - my younger daughter is still at primary school, and this way we all eat a meal together every day in the evening - June & September she is home by 1.30 so we eat together at lunchtime - then of course there are the looong hols!

I suspect this might change in September when she starts ESO - she'll be home just after 2, so our main meal will almost certainly switch to 2/3pm when her big sis gets home



which means my work timetable is going to have to be re-jigged (again:juggle


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Alcalaina said:


> So how many people have migrated to Spanish mealtime patterns - big lunch at 2 pm, light dinner at 9.30 pm?
> 
> We never managed it! We have a very llight
> lunch at 2, salad or soup and bread, then a full meal at 7 or 8 pm.


If you've got kids, or you work in a Spanish company, you've got to adapt to a certain extent sooner or later. If these two factors don't come into your life, it's less likely that your customs will change. Most people say that getting use to the Spanish eating timetable, and the amount of food traditionally eaten at lunch time is the most difficult thing to adjust to.

If you look at my post, I eat late even by Spanish standards, and Halydia must have an elephants breakfast to keep her going in the morning!!


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> PS I teach English in companies in case you don't know.
> Example - Next week I have a student on a business trip in China, who, before he went, wanted _*extra*_ classes. Another student has changed her class to Wednesday instead of Monday and in a group class of 4 members, 2 will be on a business trip in Germany. The week after that another student is celebrating his wedding anniversary in the Maldives (his honeymoon was 25 years ago in Benidorm) etc, etc


I knew you taught, but I didnt really know where or how - never a dull moment for you then lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jojo said:


> I knew you taught, but I didnt really know where or how - never a dull moment for you then lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


It's different to what people might imagine 'cos a company rarely needs a full time teacher, only huge multinationals that I try to avoid if I can. So I go to, at the moment, 4 different companies in the same area more or less, my car being essential. Peak class times for me are from 7:30 - 9:30/ 14:00 - 16:00/ 17:00 - 19:00. Luckily I also have one company that fills up the morning a bit from 9:30 - 11:00. But then I get home at 11:45 and have to be out again at 13:30 with lunch prepared for the other 2 when they get back at 14:30 and 16:00 respectively. Between classes is when I clean, cook and prepare. And programme into that all the weekly changes and adjustments.... and sometimes it's this :juggle: and sometimes it's this :frusty:!!!!
Other teachers work in schools and have a more normal schedule (if you don't work at the ends of the earth like halydia). Or they may work in an academy for example, and work a block in the evenings. However, as I have a husband and a daughter that I quite like, I prefer to be at home in the evening if I can, and share some time with them!
Other routines are dinner together everyday at 21:45 ish, long walks at the weekends, yoga twice a week, dinner out about once a fortnight and cinema once in a blue moon. (Have you seen "The King's Speech" ??)
The temporary blue sky and nearby mountains are calling - off for my walk!

Perhaps this should be on the Teaching English thread???


----------



## Guest

Pesky Wesky said:


> Other teachers work in schools and have a more normal schedule (if you don't work at the ends of the earth like halydia).


My schedule would be a whole lot more normal if: 
1. OH wasn't currently between substitutions. We're really, really, really feeling the cutbacks in education this year. He's the first to be called on the list, and he's been waiting since Christmas! When he's working, he drops me off half way to work and I get to sleep in until... 7 am! 

2. Spain would recognize my American drivers license. I could easily drive myself, but not legally. To get a Spanish driver's license, I have to go back to driver's ed. That costs a hefty chunk of change, which is not a huge priority item for currently unemployed OH and grant-earning me. 

3. They'd finish the renovations on my dang apartment, which is just a half hour bus ride away from work! 



Hey, Spanish government! :yield:


----------



## nigele2

halydia said:


> Hey, Spanish government! :yield:


"we shall fight on the beaches, 
we shall fight on the landing grounds, 
we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, 
we shall fight in the hills; 
we shall never surrender"

C'mon Halydia don't give up. The end is in sight :boxing:


----------



## Guest

nigele2 said:


> "we shall fight on the beaches,
> we shall fight on the landing grounds,
> we shall fight in the fields and in the streets,
> we shall fight in the hills;
> we shall never surrender"
> 
> C'mon Halydia don't give up. The end is in sight :boxing:




Thanks Nigele


----------



## Spanky McSpank

A general day

Get up at 10.30
Go for bike ride
Play music
Go to work in afternoon (groan)
Eat with colleagues at 14.30
Work
Come home
Go t'bar
Sleep

Repeat X4


----------



## baldilocks

OH usually takes dog for a walk when he starts to nag her (about 7.30 ish)
OH makes us both coffee when she gets back and does my eye drops (daren't do them myself - my lack of co-ordination would mean scraped corneas everyday)
Maybe get the log-burner going, put washing on, take it out, hang out to dry.
Maybe cook lunch (ours is at 1.00 pm - can't sleep with a full stomach so no heavy evening meal) This is my retirement - I used to do all the cooking in UK as well as a full-time job - so I only cook occasionally now when the meal requested is something like steak and kidney pie, shepherd's pie, curry, etc.
Walk dog at 11.45, 4.45 and 9.45 (ours is a creature of habit)
Rest of day - depends on what I feel like doing, except Thurs when I take a painting class 5pm (6pm summer) until 8 or 9 pm.
OH teaches at academy 4.00-7.00 Tues-Fri and has several private students during week.
Keep the PC company!
Write and send out our newsletter when necessary.

Alternatively there may be an accompanied hospital/doctor's/legal/ whatever visit to Granada/ Jaén/ Alcalá/ Alcaudete or wherever, in which case, the above schedule is completely different


----------



## Civic89

Good stuff so far, and nice to see people who emigrated from countries other than the UK aswell.
So far it seems that *most* of you have more time on your hands for housework and going out in general then you would in the UK.


----------



## xabiaxica

Civic89 said:


> Good stuff so far, and nice to see people who emigrated from countries other than the UK aswell.
> So far it seems that *most* of you have more time on your hands for housework and going out in general then you would in the UK.


really?

only those who are retired, surely?


----------



## Alcalaina

Civic89 said:


> Good stuff so far, and nice to see people who emigrated from countries other than the UK aswell.
> So far it seems that *most* of you have more time on your hands for housework and going out in general then you would in the UK.


What a bizarre comment. Why would those of us with more time on our hands (because we are retired, not because we live in Spain) spend it on doing housework?!


----------



## jojo

Civic89 said:


> Good stuff so far, and nice to see people who emigrated from countries other than the UK aswell.
> So far it seems that *most* of you have more time on your hands for housework and going out in general then you would in the UK.


I have more time for housework cos I am only part time in Spain and was full time in the UK, however, I find there is more housework to be done in spain, so much dust and tiles. I hate to think how filthy my carpets were/are back in my UK house. Also its warmer in Spain so its easier to go out and about a bit more

Jo xxx


----------



## Civic89

Well from people saying they wake up, have a coffee, go for bike rides, walk the dog, go to the shops, start work at 10:30am or later and go to bed at around midnight.
Most people in the UK work from for 8 to 10 hours from early morning to late afternoon. No one on this thread has mentioned this, unless most of you are retired?


----------



## Guest

Civic89 said:


> Well from people saying they wake up, have a coffee, go for bike rides, walk the dog, go to the shops, start work at 10:30am or later and go to bed at around midnight.
> Most people in the UK work from for 8 to 10 hours from early morning to late afternoon. No one on this thread has mentioned this, unless most of you are retired?


Remember that life here tends to start later for those who work in and/or are dependent on shops. Many businesses don't open until 10 am which, in turn, means that they close at 8 or 9 pm. Many people here work 8 to 10 hours, but with shifts divided between oh, 9 and 1 and then go back at 3 and work until 7 or 8.


----------



## Caz.I

Civic89 said:


> Well from people saying they wake up, have a coffee, go for bike rides, walk the dog, go to the shops, start work at 10:30am or later and go to bed at around midnight.
> Most people in the UK work from for 8 to 10 hours from early morning to late afternoon. No one on this thread has mentioned this, unless most of you are retired?


I think that is because most of those on the forum who work have unconventional hours, and there are a lot who are retired, it seems. As Halydia mentioned, for anyone working full-time, the hours here start from 9am and continue till 8pm or later. When I first came here, I had two part - time job for 4 days from 9.30-6 (with half an hour break) and a second from 8.30-10pm (teaching) (And I was travelling for about and hour and a half in between.) In my spare time, often whilst travelling, prepared lessons. Later I had a part-time office job which meant working 2 days 9.30-7 and 9.30-6pm, 1 day from 10-2pm and then teaching the rest of the time. Now I work part-time from mid- morning till about 7 or 8 in the evening, but fit in teaching, lesson preparation, childcare, studying etc between 7.30am - 10.30pm most days. 

Dont be fooled into thinking that it is an easier life here. If anything the working day seems to be longer, albeit stretched out. There are a few (mainly British or foreign) companies who follow British hours - this is known as jornada intensivo in Spanish and the Spanish full-time hours are jornada completa. So that to me sums up the difference - British hours are more intensive and Spanish cover a longer period. It makes sense, since daylight hours are longer here too. Mind you, full-time jobs for expats are few and far between these days, so it's all a bit theoretical. From the few people I know who are still working full-time, their hours are getting shorter, along with their pay! And many are trying to find second jobs or other ways of supplementing their income.


----------



## Civic89

Oh I see, so basically the working hours are spread more across the full day but with more breaks and generally less intensive work?
I understand the Spanish, like the Italians love their afternoon siesta also. Shops close, everyone dissapears, I cant stand sleeping during the day though. But the fiances mum and dad (Italian) still do it over here in England for the last 17 years.


----------



## Alcalaina

Civic89 said:


> Oh I see, so basically the working hours are spread more across the full day but with more breaks and generally less intensive work?
> I understand the Spanish, like the Italians love their afternoon siesta also. Shops close, everyone dissapears, I cant stand sleeping during the day though. But the fiances mum and dad (Italian) still do it over here in England for the last 17 years.


Actually very few people sleep through the siesta, except when it is really, really hot, or amongst agricultural or construction workers who have been at it since daybreak and will go back to work in the evening.

A 15 minute catnap after lunch is much more common. Most Spanish women I know don´t even get that!


----------



## Guest

Civic89 said:


> Oh I see, so basically the working hours are spread more across the full day but with more breaks and generally less intensive work?
> I understand the Spanish, like the Italians love their afternoon siesta also. Shops close, everyone dissapears, I cant stand sleeping during the day though. But the fiances mum and dad (Italian) still do it over here in England for the last 17 years.


Less intensive? Not at all. Work s**ks all around the world. I have a family member who works in the private sector who works just as long, if not longer, hours than I've seen back home!


----------



## xabiaxica

halydia said:


> Less intensive? Not at all. Work s**ks all around the world. I have a family member who works in the private sector who works just as long, if not longer, hours than I've seen back home!


exactly!!

I'm self-employed so to an extent am able to work the hours I choose - & do try to factor in short breaks between classes- most of which are spent marking or preparing lessons

anyone in a shop or office would work flat out for the hours they are there - the only difference really would be the long lunch break from maybe 2ish to 4/5ish

they might start later too - but it still means an 8 hour day actually working - with the added inconvenience of not finishing til at least 8 pm


----------



## Guest

8 hours, at least! 

I have a family member that works 10 hours Mon-Thurs to leave the office at 2 on Friday. That's more than a fourty hour work week.


----------

